# Angelcamp in den Niederlanden?



## jvonzun (23. November 2010)

hallo,
wir möchten nächstes Jahr zum Zander angeln nach Holland.
Da wir uns dort überhaupt nicht auskennen, sind wir auf der Suche nach einem Camp, falls es dies dort überhaupt gibt, wo man auch ein Guiding und Boot mieten kann.
Kennt jemand von euch eine empfehlenswerte Adresse?
besten Dank!
Gruss Jon


----------



## Udo561 (23. November 2010)

*AW: Angelcamp in den Niederlanden?*

Hi,
hier in NL gibt es einige Angelguides.
Scroll hier mal runter , da stehen einige.
Gruß aus Holland,
Udo
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/divers.htm


----------



## jvonzun (24. November 2010)

*AW: Angelcamp in den Niederlanden?*

besten Dank!


----------



## Nanninga (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angelcamp in den Niederlanden?*

*Hallo Udo561,*

*die Seite von Dir ist absolute Spitze, danke für die Info, habe viel Neues lesen können.#6*

*Ich wünsch Euch*

*Prettige Kerstdagen:m*


*Nanninga|wavey:*


----------



## fishhunter011 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angelcamp in den Niederlanden?*

Hey  ich wollte mich mal erkunden was so eure Zielfische sind und in welchem Alter die mitglieder sind  
Bis dann Philipp


----------

